# A Twist on Pretzels!



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2021)

This winter has put me in a twist,  so my wife and I decided to make some pretzels.

Pretzel Dough:

1  1/2  Cups warm water (110˚- 115˚ F)
4  1/2  Cups all purpose flour
1 T        White sugar
2 oz.    Unsalted butter, melted
2 t         Kosher salt
1            Package active dry yeast
1           Large egg white
Water Bath:

10 C  Water
2/3 C Baking Soda
Toppings:

Pretzel salt (Kosher salt works well also)
Everything bagel seasoning blend
Directions:

 Combine the water, sugar, and kosher salt in the bowl of a stand mixer and sprinkle the yeast on top.
 Allow the mixture to sit for 5 minutes or until the mixture begins to foam.
 Add the flour and butter.  Using the dough hook attachment, mix on low speed until well combined.
 Change to medium speed and knead until the dough is smooth and pulls away from the bowl, approx. 4 to 5 minutes.







        5.  Place the dough ball into a sightly oiled bowl.
        6.  Cover the bowl with a towel and place it a warm place for 50 to 60 minutes or until the dough doubles in size.

.
	

		
			
		

		
	







      7.  Preheat the oven to 450˚ .  Line 2 half-sheet pans with parchment paper and set aside.
      8.  To prepare the water bath, bring the 10 cups of water and the baking soda to a rolling boil in an 8-quart saucepan or roasting pan.
      9.  Turn the dough out onto a slightly oiled surface and divide into 8 equal pieces.
    10. Roll out each dough piece into a 24 inch rope.  Make a U-shape with the rope, cross the ends over each other to form a pretzel shape.







    11. Place the pretzels into the boiling water, one by one, and bathe them with the water mixure for 30 seconds.







   12. Remove the pretzels from the boiling water with a large spatula and place them on to the half sheet pan.
   13. Brush each pretzel with the egg wash and sprinkle with the pretzel salt or everything bagel seasoning blend.
   14. Bake until golden brown in color, approximately 14 minutes.
   15. Transfer to a cooling rack for at least 5 minutes before serving.







Thanks for viewing our twist on winter--and enjoy!

John


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

Man those look amazing! What did you dip them in?


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man those look amazing! What did you dip them in?


A boiling water bath composed of water and baking soda.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 4, 2021)

Wow!  Like Jake said Amazing!  I can't do bread much but but will do this soon.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 4, 2021)

Those look awesome man nice job!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wow!  Like Jake said Amazing!  I can't do bread much but but will do this soon.


Not only is it fun to do but they taste great!

Enjoy,

John


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Man those look amazing! What did you dip them in?


Lmao I mean after they were finished. Mustard, cheese?


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 4, 2021)

BandCollector
 Oh man that beer mustard you sent me and about a dozen of those would be excellent! looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 4, 2021)

Those look delicious! It's been a couple years since we made those! Did some like you did, some left straight with twists in them, and some as bite sized pieces (these disappear fast!) Cuz you're not eating a whole pretzel,  just small pieces ... like 30 of them!  My wife is gonna kill me, she's watching her carb intake and the other day we made deep dish pizza, now these! Lol

Awesome job!
Ryan


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Lmao I mean after they were finished. Mustard, cheese?


LOL!  LOL!  LOL!

Horseradish Mustard,  Hot Mr. Mustard, Heinz Dark Mustard. . .Any kind of mustard you prefer.  And of course a beer chaser!

John


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks good John . I love those . Recipe looks familiar . Nice work .


BandCollector said:


> , bring the 10 cups of water and the baking soda to a rolling boil


Very important point . Don't boil then add the baking soda .


----------



## maplenut (Feb 4, 2021)

Are these a soft pretzel or a hard pretzel? 

Looks good either way, just in the mood for a soft pretzel.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 4, 2021)

Man, do those look good John!  I haven't one of those for a long time...the wife just asked me what all we were going to make for the Super Bowl...I now have an idea for something different. Big Like!!!


----------



## daspyknows (Feb 4, 2021)

Those look good


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Feb 4, 2021)

Those look delicious.  I’ll definitely be using this recipe this weekend with the kids being here.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2021)

maplenut said:


> Are these a soft pretzel or a hard pretzel?
> 
> They are soft pretzles
> 
> Looks good either way, just in the mood for a soft pretzel.





GATOR240 said:


> Man, do those look good John!  I haven't one of those for a long time...the wife just asked me what all we were going to make for the Super Bowl...I now have an idea for something different. Big Like!!!



A perfect snack for the Super Bowl. . .Nice choice!

John


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 4, 2021)

They look darn tasty !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2021)

Look like a great batch of Pretzels. Ill have,to give them a try...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 4, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Look like a great batch of Pretzels. Ill have,to give them a try...JJ


Easy enough. . .You won't be disappointed.  

Enjoy,

John


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 4, 2021)

John those  look phenomenal!! Heck of a Super Bowl idea for folks. I bet dipped in hot Chinese mustard would be awesome.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2021)

mike243


 kruizer


 JLeonard


 Brokenhandle


 BrianGSDTexoma


 SmokinVOLfan


 TNJAKE


 chef jimmyj


 jcam222


Hey Guys,

Thanks for all your nice comments and for the Likes.  I hope if you make these pretzels you will enjoy them as much as we do.

Take care my friends,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 5, 2021)

We make pretzels all the time too, and the hardest part is the braiding & making them look professional. My wife is really good at it, but basically I suck at it. They taste the same, but her’s look so much better than mine. So I just decided to let her make them & I’ll eat them.
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2021)

SmokinAl


Hey Al,

Thanks for the Like buddy!

I'm still trying to perfect that perfect look as well!

John


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2021)

Those look Great, John!!!
Nice Job!!
Like.
I'll never forget the first time I went to Philly!!
Down there they stand in the middle of the street, at intersections, selling Soft Pretzels, when people stop for Red Lights!!!

Bear


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Those look Great, John!!!
> Nice Job!!
> Like.
> I'll never forget the first time I went to Philly!!
> ...


Thanks for the Like and  the compliments.
If I tried that here in Pittsburgh they would probably arrest me on the spot!

Take care my friend,

John


----------



## sandyut (Feb 5, 2021)

those look great!  nice work!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2021)

sandyut said:


> those look great!  nice work!


Thanks,  and thanks for the Like!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2021)

Preparing a new and larger batch for the Super Bowl. . .Thanks for the idea 

 GATOR240
  and 

 jcam222
 !

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 5, 2021)

New batch today. . .decided to go with pretzel nuggets!








Delicious!

John


----------



## tropics (Feb 6, 2021)

John They look great the recipe isn't to much different from the 1, I used to make Bagels last week nice job
Richie


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2021)

tropics said:


> John They look great the recipe isn't to much different from the 1, I used to make Bagels last week nice job
> Richie


Yea Richie,

Beagles and pretzels are kissing cousins. . .The soft pretzels are a big hit here.  Some day I will give the bagels a try.  Thanks for the Like also.

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2021)

Steve H


Thanks for the Like buddy!

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2021)

MJB05615


Thanks for viewing and for the Like,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> John those  look phenomenal!! Heck of a Super Bowl idea for folks. I bet dipped in hot Chinese mustard would be awesome.


You better believe that Chinese mustard will put a tighter twist on the pretzel and clean out your sinuses as well. . . LOL!

Thanks for viewing,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2021)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> Those look delicious.  I’ll definitely be using this recipe this weekend with the kids being here.


Making pretzels is always a great project for the kids!  

After all, If I enjoy it,  why wouldn't  the kids?

Enjoy,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> Easy enough. . .You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> John





 chef jimmyj

I'm still trying to perfect the perfect looking pretzel . . .I'm sure with your expertise yours will look as perfect as they taste.  Also,  thanks for the Like.

Have fun,

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2021)

John the key...Keep your Snakes thin, 1/2"-3/4", and longer than you think. 14"+ this give room to form the best shape. Don't over Proof...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 6, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> John the key...Keep your Snakes thin, 1/2"-3/4", and longer than you think. 14"+ this give room to form the best shape. Don't over Proof...JJ


Thanks for the advice Jimmy!

Really appreciate your expertise and am always anxious to read your suggestions on the Forum and learn from the best.  

You are the best my friend,

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 6, 2021)

Well, Thank you so much John.  We can totally be Besties!But, Don't let the other Guys know someone might get Jealous!...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> Thanks for the advice Jimmy!
> 
> Really appreciate your expertise and am always anxious to read your suggestions on the Forum and learn from the best.
> 
> ...





chef jimmyj said:


> Well, Thank you so much John.  We can totally be Besties!But, Don't let the other Guys know someone might get Jealous!...JJ


LOL!  LOL!  LOL!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2021)

zwiller


Thanks for viewing and for the Like.

Give this little project a try. . .I think you will enjoy the experience,

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2021)

Hey John, They dont let me out of my cage much so I have not been to any Malls or big shopping centers on the West Side of PA. Do you know if the Auntie Ann's Pretzel chain is this far west?  The reason I ask is part of their claim to fame, is they dip each of the fresh baked hot pretzels in Melt Butter then bag them for you. There usually is a line, so you are guaranteed a fresh from the Oven and Buttery pretzel every time. You may find the Butter Dip an added treat to your creations...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2021)

chef jimmyj


I will check them out and see if the Butter Dip is available around here.  If so, would you like me to pick you up a jar or two?

John

Checked them out and yes they are in my local mall.

They have:  Cheese Dip, Hot Salsa Cheese, Sweet Glaze, Honey Mustard, Caramel, Marinara, Light Cream Cheese, and brush them with melted butter.

Sounds like Heaven on earth,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> BandCollector
> Oh man that beer mustard you sent me and about a dozen of those would be excellent! looks darn good.
> Jim





 JLeonard


Jim,

If you need more of the Belle View Mustards please let me know.  They have a larger variety from what I sent you at Christmas. 


Take care my friend,

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for the offer John. I'll just make your recipe and Dip in real Butter or I'll make some other tasty glaze. Thanks again...JJ


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Thanks for the offer John. I'll just make your recipe and Dip in real Butter or I'll make some other tasty glaze. Thanks again...JJ


Not a problem.  Your rendition of what they had would be much better anyway!

Take care,
John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 7, 2021)

6GRILLZNTN


Thanks for viewing and for the Like as well,

John


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 8, 2021)

OK Guys!  How many of you made the pretzels for the Super Bowl?

Would like to have your honest opinion on them.

I hope they came out better than all the hype that preceded the game.

Take care and hoping to hear from you,

John


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 14, 2021)

They look good John. Thanks for posting the recipe/instructions.


----------

